# Cats & Christmas Trees



## DD265 (8 December 2017)

From the look on these two faces - do you think having an artificial Christmas tree this year is a good or bad idea?!

They are 17 months old and still at the into-everything/we-like-chewing-stuff stage, just Trouble with emphasis on the capital 'T'. We didn't bother with a tree last year so this year I want one, but I'm just not sure it's worth the hassle.


----------



## WandaMare (8 December 2017)

Ah yes they will love it  Disappearing into the branches and knocking all the baubles off, you can't deny them that fun. Mine still does it and he is 8, the tree is regularly found on its side lol


----------



## Snitch (8 December 2017)

&#8216;Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree,
your baubles are history.&#8217;


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (8 December 2017)

Snitch said:



			&#8216;Oh Christmas tree, oh Christmas tree,
your baubles are history.&#8217;
		
Click to expand...

*snigger*

They look like mischief makers!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (8 December 2017)

They both have a real 'butter wouldn't melt' look on their faces, so I would definitely expect Xmas tree carnage! They will have a great time causing the carnage though... so it's up to you if you let them have their fun or not.


----------



## Pinkvboots (8 December 2017)

I remember many years ago when I had a kitten every night I would come home from work and the Christmas tree would be on the floor with decorations everywhere, I just gave up trying to put it right I just used to pick it up and just leave it there looking a right state, I think it was fit for bin by the time Christmas came. I would say don't do it!


----------



## Rumtytum (8 December 2017)

It would be cruel to deny them the pleasure


----------



## Sussexbythesea (8 December 2017)

Great for them maybe not so great for the Christmas tree! 

Im having the same dilemma mine are a few months older than yours.


----------



## DD265 (10 December 2017)

Gorgeous kitties Sussexbythesea!

Well the tree (un-decorated, I hasten to add) was erected last night. It's clear from the shaping of the branches that there has been some climbing going on, and one of the boys (with the black bits) has been seen halfway up it but it hasn't yet toppled. So far, so good I think!


----------



## Theocat (10 December 2017)

My tree lives in the living room with the houseplants, and the door is locked if we're not in there.  One well-behaved 18 month old will quietly reverse back out of the bottom branches if I merely mention his name in meaningful fashion. The other ninja assassin 18 month old is still casing the joint for a hit and run.


----------



## ycbm (10 December 2017)

We put a Perspex sheet in front of ours, and were cruel enough to howl with laughter the first time they ran slap band into it because they couldn't see it 

Love your ginger SbS, I want another. We lost ours to heart failure a year ago.


----------



## DD265 (18 December 2017)

I'm sorry YCBM 

Well the decorated tree lasted 48 hours. We've had to take the lights off, after the all white one chewed completely through the cable (took me ages to figure out why they weren't working) and had a go at some of the actual lights too.

The (cheap!) baubles remain valiantly hanging, although I did find one on the wrong side of the room this afternoon.

This is why we can't have nice things. I may have threatened to treat myself to a new pair of slippers earlier!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 December 2017)

Actually I was quite disappointed that my two were not impressed with my sad excuse for a Christmas tree


----------



## Sussexbythesea (18 December 2017)

ycbm said:



			Love your ginger SbS, I want another. We lost ours to heart failure a year ago
		
Click to expand...

Thanks  always wanted a ginger as they seem to be the friendliest of cats. I wasnt disappointed. Gratuitous pics  

The most loving snuggle ginger in the world 






Chilli Burrito 






Fluffy belly boy






Sleeping in my work laptop rucksack


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (21 December 2017)

Oh's mum is appalled we aren't having a tree this year and haven't for the last 9 years.

The reason is a certain ragdoll! 

It started with my little girl who's now 16 and very naughty as a kitten though not that you'd believe It now. We used to have a fake tree and even our old cat used to have some of the baubles off it however little girl took it to a whole new level when she was a kitten and shimmied up the tree, down goes the tree with her astride it! This happened a couple of times that year and tree hasn't been seen since.

"Oh he wouldn't knock it over one of ours would climb the tree" says ohs mum. Theirs were little dainty cats and they have a big proper tree. This house (my parents) isn't big enough for a full on massive tree and said ragdoll is 7kg plus!

He opens drawers, leaps 7 foot into a cupboard, claws a bed cover to oblivion, the word no means yes, launches himself at the scratch post before roaring round the house, goes on shelves and knocks everything off and was once standing along the tv or on top of the fish tank.

I think the tree would be history in about half an hour! He would have the baubles, the tinsel would be fair game and it would have him in it before capsising! 

I personally would find it hilarious and want it up just for the sheer potential you tube or you've been framed real life Simon's cat video but unfortunately they don't take that view!


----------



## Rumtytum (21 December 2017)

Thank you S by the CT for posting those gorgeous pics.  Mozza, my ginger from the Cats Protection, went missing almost 30 years ago. Suspect he may have been catnapped due to his fantastic markings and very stripey tail. Broke my heart and I still miss him.


----------

